# how often should i feed my bearded dragon



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

i have a bearded dragon who is around 9 months old (not 100% sure) i feed her salad/veg everyday, but she only seems to take live food every other day and only in the mornings.

how often should a 9 month old female bearded dragon be fed live food? and she is eating dubia roaches. she had some this morning. about 10 small ones and 2 medium ones


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

casper2009 said:


> i have a bearded dragon who is around 9 months old (not 100% sure) i feed her salad/veg everyday, but she only seems to take live food every other day and only in the mornings.
> 
> how often should a 9 month old female bearded dragon be fed live food? and she is eating dubia roaches. she had some this morning. about 10 small ones and 2 medium ones


 
it should be offered at least 4 different types of live food
up to 5 times a day

i offer live food up to 7 to 9 times a day
with adults up to 5 times

these are only averages if they will eat more then give it to them


----------



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

a 9 month old bearded dragon doesnt need feedin 5x a day i know that much. and she only eats dubia roaches (those are her staple) and they are alot better than crickets and locusts. 

she only seems to want to her bugs in the morning and isnt bothered about having any in the afternoon


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

casper2009 said:


> a 9 month old bearded dragon doesnt need feedin 5x a day i know that much. and she only eats dubia roaches (those are her staple) and they are alot better than crickets and locusts.
> 
> she only seems to want to her bugs in the morning and isnt bothered about having any in the afternoon


i think you will fined your wrong on so many levels 
the comment you have made i'm afraid shows how little you know

this forum is here in one respect to help new keepers with there problems
if you need help with a bearded dragon then you will find most people would point you in my direction

i'm very happy to help you if its needed
but you will fine a nine month female that can be ready to cycle mite take food 10 times a day


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Bearded Dragon Care and Feeding

UK Bearded Dragons Feeding Guide

I have also never heard of feeding a 9mth old Bearded Dragon 5 times a day and I would have thought twice maybe 3 times as sufficient which is how I fed my 2 and my rankins and they are fat little buggers


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Welsh dragon said:


> Bearded Dragon Care and Feeding
> 
> UK Bearded Dragons Feeding Guide
> 
> I have also never heard of feeding a 9mth old Bearded Dragon 5 times a day and I would have thought twice maybe 3 times as sufficient which is how I fed my 2 and my rankins and they are fat little buggers


 
i stated food to be offered 5 times a day is best
mine feed more so i offer as much as is needed

3 times is fine this dragon only eats every other day and only roaches
this can not be good for a poss cycling female


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

How do people manage if they are working? I would think you have to be in the house all day to be able to offer food 5 times a day .


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Welsh dragon said:


> How do people manage if they are working? I would think you have to be in the house all day to be able to offer food 5 times a day .


it is hard some times to feed 5 or as we do up to 9 times a day

a tip i give if you feed 3 times a day you can feed the equivalent to 6 times a day
in this i mean, first feed ,,,, feed as you would then add the same again

and so on,you may only be feeding 3 times a day but your dragon is getting twice as much
we have found after a few weeks the dragon ends up being like a cow and grazing all day,,you then find the dragon puts on a steady weight

the tip is to work out how much the dragon eats so not to put to much food in which can have the opposite effect and reduce there feeding

all we are trying to do is not restrict in any way a dragons input of food 
so not to restrict any growth

if the diet is balanced then you can not over feed a baby ,sub adult,or in most cases even an adult
the only way to an over weight dragon is poor husbandry

be it poor

heating
uv
diet
understanding

sorry if Ive not made my self clear
but as most people know I'm only a phone call away
if you don't understand

after saying all that i would suppose some one with a very good understanding of nutrition
and a very good understanding of gut loading,and the wright live food
could well maintain a very healthy dragon on 2 feeds a day or maybe only one
but this is way beyond 99.9% of reptile keepers, if at all possible


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

I feed mine fresh veg everyday and they will eat about seven dubia roach each three times a day and as a treat some wax worms ( but not everyday).


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine will only eat once a day.

I offer her twice a day, but in the mornings she won't eat and she has fresh veg avaliable all day.

I have never heard of feeding Beardies 5-9 times a day.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

RescueCat said:


> Mine will only eat once a day.
> 
> I offer her twice a day, but in the mornings she won't eat and she has fresh veg avaliable all day.
> 
> I have never heard of feeding Beardies 5-9 times a day.


 
well you have now


things move forward
once it was feed a dragon twice a week
then every other day
then once a day
then twice a day

see where i'm going with this
there must be hundreds of people on this forum that have seen my set up and dragons
and how i feed, i wonder what there reaction would be on this post
lets hope more come forward with there take on this

but honestly feeding a dragon 5 to 9 times a day is not uncommon
with breeders i know


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, with me being at college I'd never have the time to feed her that many times a day!


----------



## Joface (Nov 28, 2011)

I think people think woodrott means to feed them as much as they can eat 5 times a day! From my understanding of how he explained it (I hope I get this right!) you start the day off with say 5 of each insect. You then top it back up as an when required so there's almost always 5 of each. Instead of the beardie gorging itself once maybe twice a day, it's always got food there so it's not as bothered, hence the grazing. Please correct me if I'm wrong woodrott!!


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Joface said:


> I think people think woodrott means to feed them as much as they can eat 5 times a day! From my understanding of how he explained it (I hope I get this right!) you start the day off with say 5 of each insect. You then top it back up as an when required so there's almost always 5 of each. Instead of the beardie gorging itself once maybe twice a day, it's always got food there so it's not as bothered, hence the grazing. Please correct me if I'm wrong woodrott!!


hallelujah
thank you that's the idea
and if you only have the time to feed twice a day
put adequate food in to try and achieve a similar affect

again thank you i don't seem to be able to word it wright
i must be speaking double dutch


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it ok to leave crickets in there during the day or is there a risk they will bite the Beardie?!?


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

nutmonkey said:


> Is it ok to leave crickets in there during the day or is there a risk they will bite the Beardie?!?


ive had no problems with banded crics of the wright size
but the wrong size or blacks would be


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Joface said:


> I think people think woodrott means to feed them as much as they can eat 5 times a day! From my understanding of how he explained it (I hope I get this right!) you start the day off with say 5 of each insect......


Yes I agree too I was told this when first bought my BD. Although not as often as mentioned but I was told to feed twice once in the morning and once in the evening. Feed as much as they can eat then add half of what they had. I can see I can see why some people might get a bit confuse as a lot of information says to remove any live insect if not eaten as they can bite your BD but this only applies for night time when the dragon would be asleep and the insects would be roaming around. And there is also the possibility of the little critters escaping all over your bedroom LOL


----------



## Lissie (Jan 8, 2012)

I have had 2 bearded dragons in the past 2 years and both were offerd live food once in the morning about a hour or two after waking them up, and i keep a bowl of fresh fruit or vedge with worms in there tank at all times. I think offering them food up to 5 times a day may spoil them or make them fat?

As there young they do eat more live food and as they grow older start to eat more fruit and vedge, it could be the time of year aswel or if he/she is shedding alot which is natural for a 9 month old, I know mine doesnt eat much when he's shedding.


----------



## Lissie (Jan 8, 2012)

Also i wouldn't leave crickets in his tank, thats what killed my last beardie they bite and try eat the lizard. Ive never had a problem leaving worms in the tank in a bowl


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Lissie said:


> I have had 2 bearded dragons in the past 2 years and both were offerd live food once in the morning about a hour or two after waking them up, and i keep a bowl of fresh fruit or vedge with worms in there tank at all times. I think offering them food up to 5 times a day may spoil them or make them fat?
> 
> As there young they do eat more live food and as they grow older start to eat more fruit and vedge, it could be the time of year aswel or if he/she is shedding alot which is natural for a 9 month old, I know mine doesnt eat much when he's shedding.


a dragon will only get fat if its fed improperly
the wrong food in the wrong amounts
if its diet is balanced then a dragon wont get fat


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I recently agreed to rehome a 3 year old female Beardie from a friend of mine, whose son had developed an asthmatic allergic reaction to it. She had told me that this time of year, the Beardie (Freckles) tended to be quite lethargic, didn't eat much but usually perked up more in the late Spring. However, I'm getting a bit worried about her.

The last time she ate properly for me was just before Christmas when she took 8 Morio worms in one sitting plus some lettuce the following day. But since then, nothing...so almost six weeks without eating. I put in fresh veg and water every day but she only seems to be drinking. I offer her food several times a day, even waving the worms in front of her nose but she just closes her eyes and ignores them.

Her previous owner said this was normal behaviour for her this time of year but I just wanted to double check if anyone else had experienced this? :hmm:


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd been offered totally different advice while feeding my beardie from what I have read here. Open to all comments and suggestions myself. Was told of Woodrott's theory on "5 a day" so managed to end up digging this forum up. 

Anyway yea lol, here's my story. Two different ends of the spectrum. Guess it's down to what works for your beardie/you think is best for them 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...agon-feeding-vet-researcher.html#post10735676


----------



## jtaylortech3 (Nov 17, 2012)

See this is what I hate about this forum, some members are so rude and think they know better but they don't! They have there stuck up opinions and if you "don't do or buy what they suggest" they don't even want to help you! The OP asked for some simply advice but as per usual I see the usual ignorance from certain members. And I am sorry but feeding a dragon over 5 times a day is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Mine couldn't possibly even eat that much a day.....not that I would EVER consider doing something such as that.
I thought when I came on this forum I would like it as there would be helpful, experienced and decent people on here, god I was wrong!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

jtaylortech3 said:


> See this is what I hate about this forum, some members are so rude and think *they know better but they don't*! They have there stuck up opinions and if you "don't do or buy what they suggest" they don't even want to help you! The OP asked for some simply advice but as per usual I see the usual ignorance from certain members. And I am sorry but feeding a dragon over 5 times a day is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Mine couldn't possibly even eat that much a day.....not that I would EVER consider doing something such as that.
> I thought when I came on this forum I would like it as there would be helpful, experienced and decent people on here, god I was wrong!



And you need to start listening to the advice you'r given.

You seem to have this opinion that the people on here are all simply sat at home waiting to answer questions...

The guy who you think is stupid in feeding his dragons 5x a day....is an internationally renowned dragon breeder with THE best dragons available in the hobby, bar few.

He is a trained vet, who has been keeping dragons for over 15 years and is the 'go to' guy for pretty much every dragon breeder in the country.

You on the other hand have only just got your dragon, you are being given some very bad advice from a pet shop that is notorious for killing their reptiles and using bad equipment...

So instead of repeatedly making new threads in the hopes of someone telling you what you want to hear, you'd be well advised to actually take on board some of the extreamly good advice you've been getting.

Badmouthing a well respected member of this forum is hardly going to win you any friends.

Cut the damn attitude and learn what it is your reptile really needs rather than what you think your pocket does.

Shops are in it for the money, their staff usually have no damn clue what they are on about...yes including pets at home...they are great if you want bad advice and sick animals...other than that I wouldn't bother...Their training programs are bad at best and they take their care advice from the rspca who by their own admission have no clue on the care of reptiles..

If you want to kill your beardie, you're going about it the right way. Your setup is wrong, your lighting is wrong, your temps are wrong...and your damn attitude stinks.

When you know what your on about then you might want to start questioning the advice your being given...until then either take it as its intended by people who are giving up their own time to help you, or leave it and stop whining. Take your pick.

As for your comment as to them thinking they know better...Its because they damn do. YOu think these guys are not trained in reptile care? Or been long term reptile keepers? YOu think they just got a beardie a few days ago and sit on here sprouting the crap that the shops have told them?

I for one have got better things to do with my time than try advise someone who can't be bothered to even give me the temps I've repeately asked for....If you want the help, then take the blasted time to offer the information asked instead of contantly whining about the advice being given.

This is THE best place to get advice on beardies, we have. vets. herpetologists. zoo reptile house keepers. people who have been breeding these animals for years...and you have the sheer audacity to pull them up and tell them that their advice is wrong...you are after all an expert since you have been told by a mate who works in a shop that happily kills their animals....(I bet you have no clue what they do with the ones that don't sell ..)

You need to back up, eat a large chunk of humble pie and listen to some of the guys advising you...either that or look for another forum where they will pat you on the head and tell you how great your setup is and what an expert keeper you are.


Listen and learn is a good catchphrase...at the moment you can't hear over your own voice.




Ps....This is a thread from February 2012 and is redundant....


----------



## jtaylortech3 (Nov 17, 2012)

First off I haven't just got my bearded dragon and secondly my attitude doesn't stink, its a lot of the members on this forum. I have come across endless amount of threads where people have been so incredibly rude and people have left simply because of there bad experiences. Do you think all these people are simply wrong in feeling that way? or that some members on here are the one's who need to sort out there attitude, its not a coincidence and frankly I feel the same. There is nothing wrong with my attitude at all and if you actually bother to read my previous posts correctly you can clearly see I was very nice and thanked every single person who commented and helped me (even when some were rude). But that said there are only so many comments I can read and rude comments I can have directed at me before I have enough....and that's exactly what happened. 

Again your comments regarding setup and everything else just show your ignorance and unwillingness to help! Did I not clearly stated I was in the process of changing my setup? Yes I did so don't tell me something I don't know, but what is actually laughable is you and no one else has even bothered not tell me the correct equipment required when I upgrade.

I personally would be very happy to not use this board again and don't you dare have the cheek to tell me "my dragon will end up dead". I many years back, had a bearded dragon for 5 years (till I emigrated) and never ever did I have only single problem with him, so I must know a bit more than you give me credit for. Either way atleast I have decency to try and find out information that is up to date to benefit my "newest" bearded dragon, instead of not bothering like some people might do. But honestly I feel like why did I bother after having such rude/unhelpful people on here!

I suggest a lot of people take notice from this thread as this is when I FINALLY found a thread where people have the decency to answer the OP's questions and not be rude - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/909874-opinion-needed-beardie-habitat.html

I suggest you learn a lot from this....


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

jtaylortech3 said:


> First off I haven't just got my bearded dragon and secondly my attitude doesn't stink, its a lot of the members on this forum. I have come across endless amount of threads where people have been so incredibly rude and people have left simply because of there bad experiences. Do you think all these people are simply wrong in feeling that way? or that some members on here are the one's who need to sort out there attitude, its not a coincidence and frankly I feel the same. There is nothing wrong with my attitude at all and if you actually bother to read my previous posts correctly you can clearly see I was very nice and thanked every single person who commented and helped me (even when some were rude). But that said there are only so many comments I can read and rude comments I can have directed at me before I have enough....and that's exactly what happened.
> 
> Again your comments regarding setup and everything else just show your ignorance and unwillingness to help! Did I not clearly stated I was in the process of changing my setup? Yes I did so don't tell me something I don't know, but what is actually laughable is you and no one else has even bothered not tell me the correct equipment required when I upgrade.
> 
> ...



YOu have repeatedly been told what gear you need...yet all you do is argue that you don't...

You wonder why people get annoyed when your dropping into random threads just to tell everyone how unhelpful they are?

Every time someone advises you on something, you argue the point. Its you that has the duty of care for your lizard, not us. If you want the advice then fine, if you can't be bothered to go read the caresheet posted on the forums or give the info you're asked for then why bother asking.

This is the first time I've seen anyone snap at you, or be rude to you. what are you expecting from people, a pat on the head and a hug and tell you how great your setup is...its not. Yes your fixing it, but until then you beardie is in a 2ft viv and you are having problems with temps. Yet you still keep insisting that the viv is big enough for the size of the beardie. It has sod all to do with the size of the animal, it has to do with temps. If you don't sort those temps out (which you are yet to provide) then your beardie will be lucky to see the bigger viv.

YOu say you're an experienced keeper, and yet you still insist that a 2ft is big enough for that size beardie?

You have no idea on lighting, but you say your an experienced keeper? 

I think you THINK you know a lot more than what you do, and you're taking the fact that you your wrong to heart and blaming everyone else for it.

You need to sort that viv out NOW, not later. If that means rigging a temp viv then that is what is needed.

You also keep insisting that your UV is fine. When there are much better options available, but as you get a discount from a mate you'd rather use the cheap lighting than the one that will actually suit your beardie. P&H don't do the good lighting as it means they lose profit, simple. They can't sell more animals when the ones they advise on die, they can't sell more UV lights when the ones they sell expire. So why would they actually sell you somethign that you don't need to replace as often even though its a hell of a lot better.

Did you even bother to watch that video on UV I posted?

You're putting your pocket ahead of your beardies needs, simply as you can get a discount.

You'll find the guys on here blunt and to the point, you'll also find that they will bend over backwards to help people who are willing to put in the effort of listening.

I was not a member of this forum for 2 months when the glass on a viv broke when I hit it with my chair. I posted for advice and had THREE people offer to drive over 2 hours to come clean up the glass and bring spare glass with them as I could not do it myself and hubby was away for the weekend.

If you bite at the guys on here though, do not expect them to waste their time and effort on you when you can't be bothered to listen and just make more threads in the hopes of getting different answers that will suit your pocket.

I'm done with you, get your advice elsewhere as I won't bother.


----------



## Joface (Nov 28, 2011)

jtaylortech3 said:


> See this is what I hate about this forum, some members are so rude and think they know better but they don't! They have there stuck up opinions and if you "don't do or buy what they suggest" they don't even want to help you! The OP asked for some simply advice but as per usual I see the usual ignorance from certain members. *And I am sorry but feeding a dragon over 5 times a day is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Mine couldn't possibly even eat that much a day.....not that I would EVER consider doing something such as that*.
> I thought when I came on this forum I would like it as there would be helpful, experienced and decent people on here, god I was wrong!


Bit in bold....if you had read what I said earlier on in the post, and then woodrotts reply, you would understand.

If you have any doubts on his practices, go for a visit. Im sure hed be happy to show you the quality of his dragons, they are without doubt the best you will ever see, and make ones in pet shops look horrendous. He will also explain the science behind his methods....not just say what he does and how it's the right thing. 

Not sure why I'm posting, as I'm sure you'll just have a go at me as well. Nicnet....your posts should be stickied!


----------



## jtaylortech3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Are you really that stupid or that ignorant that you can't do the simplest of things and READ! I have CLEARLY stated numerous times that I don't think 2ft is adequate and that I am in process of changing the vivarium literally now (most likely this Friday by look of things). Even thou actually, several people on this forum even stated for my beardy's size it is adequate until he gets bigger. Regardless as I have stated time and time again.....I still personally think its not bigger enough and needs to be changed....therefore why I am doing so! I can't do much more than that so why don't you get of your high horse and grow up/open your ears!

As far as the other things you stated, not going to even respond to it cause again "words have been put in my mouth". I don't understand why I need to keep repeating myself.....it is pretty hilarious reading your responses, cause you talk so much rubbish and I can tell your one of those ladies that they think they know everything in the world and anything but what they say is correct! I got news for you.....its not!

I have had several people be extremely rude and ignorant towards me, so saying I haven't is complete rubbish! Its hardly a coincidence that when I first came on this board, I was nice and thankful to anyone that gave me any helpful comments and anyone that doubts that can look for themselves! But as soon as I had rude/non helpful comments I changed the way I conducted myself and rightful so, cause I am not going ask questions and then be spoken to like a piece of crap. And this isn't the first time some members have done the exact thing many times over to other people that have come on this board seeking help! And a quick search clearly shows there is a trend! 

I have no issues with your comment Joface and to be honest maybe my comments on the "5 times a day feeding" was a bit over the top, but to be fair people such as nicnet and other member who have angered me and been very rude/unhelpful have only themselves to blame! Regardless if this person is a breeder and feeds them 5 times day then that is his method and what works for him. I can't say I personally agree with that (never heard of it before) and most the members don't agree also judging by the comments. But either way I am not going to say he is wrong or that anyone else is right, I simply respect the fact that its what he personally thinks is best. Difference between me and other people here and what angered me to start with is that some members such as nicenet have the attitude its there way or the highway! They simply think they know everything in the world and cant seem to comprehend that every single person has different techniques or ways that they prefer! I don't know if its just arrogance or what it is but if you have attitude that your know everything and every brand/type you use is the right....well you aren't going to get far in life!

Now let me be clear as I am sure you will again ignore what I have said or "put words into my mouth" nicnet but I am not saying everyone is like this on here and to be fair some people have been helpful (which I have acknowledged) but sadly a good majority who are very stuck up and not helpful and quite simply rude! If you can't see that or recognise there is an issue then that is your problem, I gave you good advise so people who come on this forum in the future won't feel deterred! 

Lastly it is me who is done with you because you are a waste of my time and a waste of space and I will instead much rather buy a book/reading guides online then listen to drivel and ignorance that comes from your ugly mouth. Atleast then I might be able to actually get an answer on simple questions! 

Btw a random stranger offering to come "drive to your house to clear up glass" is a kind of a bit creepy....


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

jtaylortech3 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Would appreciated any help with this....
> 
> ...



yeah.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Actually..I'll do this...since you now seem fit to badmouth me as wel and acuse me of being rude and unhelpful...



nicnet said:


> Its actually best if you keep all your questions in the same thread to be honest. Otherwise you end up with different advice from different people on two threads and it can get pretty confusing for you.
> 
> Please check your other thread as I could do with the details I've asked for : victory:





nicnet said:


> Your first issue is your viv size. Its half the size it wants to be. Now I konw you said it suits the size of your beardie, but beardies do not do well in small vivs and need a lot of space to move around and to thermoregulate.. You also have the added problem of smaller vivs being more humid, which can cause respiratory infections.
> 
> Please get a bigger viv asap. Recommended size for a single beardie is 4x2x2 ft. (3ft has the same issues as a 2ft)
> 
> ...





nicnet said:


> White light does simulate sunshine and is better than red light for them.
> 
> You need to learn one thing very fast. Pet shops lie. never ever take their word for anything and always double check and research. The guys who make those setups have only one thing in mind, profit. We could probably find a dozen beardie setups that would kill your beardie very fast, and every one will be a major brand name and designed specifically for beardies.
> 
> ...





nicnet said:


> hmm something is not right.
> 
> What size tube are you using..inches.
> 
> ...





nicnet said:


> What I meant was that your only running an 18 inch tube. most of us with beardies are running a 42 inch tube.
> 
> Your tube needs to do the entire lenght of your viv, and viv size for a single beardie wants to be 4ft x 2ft x 2ft, not only for runaround space but also so you can get your temperatues right.
> 
> So either your viv may be too small or you're not putting the UV the entire lenght of the viv.



THIS is what you call being rude and unhelpful?


----------



## jtaylortech3 (Nov 17, 2012)

You sad, sad person! You clearly have nothing better to do than to search through particular posts and use your famous "quotes", I could easily do the same but difference between me and you is I actually have a life and aren't that sad! 

Guess your always right and all your little virtual friends on here.....clearly the sun shines out of your ass! Oh wait but there are hundreds of complaints of EXACTLY what I have been saying and complaining about! I could literally write a book worth of links to threads with complaints (but unlike you I am not that sad) but anyone can see it within a quick search and see for themselves!

I will simply leave this as my last post as I am sick of the bitchy crap on here but to just show clearly I am right in what I have said and that I am right to feel in how I have been treated....

Just look at this as one example - 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...news/591546-rude-aggressive-unpleasant-3.html

That is just one of the hundreds of posts like I stated with complaints from people, this one in particular thou has over 14 pages of comments!! with people (even professional experienced keepers/members) saying that they agree with how badly treated some new members are by "cetain forum members" on here! It even states how really bad members are in "the bearded dragon section".....it says EVERYTHING I have said! 

So there you have it, there is no doubt whatsoever with that amount of complaints/comments that this forum is a very shameful place for new members! I am just glad it clearly shows that a hell lot of people who have had just as bad experiences as me and felt like they were treated badly by people like you on here. I have more than proved my point. Goodbye.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

if your not going to listen to advice given to you buy people who KNOW what they are doing and i will say again they KNOW they dont THINK THEY KNOW they just DO end of. 

you wont make any freinds on this forum and the reason we get fed up and apparently aggressive is because people wont listen and still insist that they and people that own pet shops know better than the likes of mark (woodrott)


----------



## jtaylortech3 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my last post period but for the record I listened to the advice given but what I don't respect is people being rude to me and not answering the questions I asked for, its completely ridiculous. 
Make friends on here? Are you actually serious, I couldn't care less about making friends on a virtual forum lol, I have enough friends in the real world thanks . 
As I stated many times now, I simply wanted my questions answered without all this crap that came with it! And you can say what you want but people on here don't know it all, they are just that stuck up that they can't see anything else. Its one thing if you are experienced in different things such as breeding, feeding etc but when you just prefer to use certain equipment/tubing etc, it doesn't mean that is right and to suggest anything else is so arrogant its unbelievable! There is plenty of different manufactures out there and if you "elite members" are seriously that arrogant to only suggest "what you want to suggest" but not show all the options then that really does show what type of people you really are! 

You don't force some to drink tea do you? No...you tell them of all the options they have to drink, we all have different preferences in things in life but difference is most people respect the fact that we all have our own preferences and don't tell them they are "wrong" just because they prefer coke to tea or prefer Apple to Windows! Clearly people on this forum don't thou as instead its either "be a sheep" and "get what they have" or piss off attitude! Well ill happily do one cause I am not going to be forced into what I get, I simply want to know all the options available to me! 

And just as I have been typing this....someone HAS FINALLY actually bothered to answer what I originally asked for and low and behold and wait for this.....without being bitchy, without forcing there opinions on me and without being rude! Atleast there are some decent people on here....and if you haven't seen it here is my response to the person who gave me that information - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...dragon-setup-correct-help-3.html#post10737785

I couldn't thank this person more and that is what I did in every post until I came across these rude/unhelpful members, a lot of you need to learn a lot from that user curleywhirley as how to interact and treat new members!
Thou I am sure you won't take any notice as you are so stuck up, you can't possible listen to anyone else opinions and of course ALL these hundreds of other people complaining of the same problems on here (such as that forum post I showed up) well I guess it must all be us as it couldn't possible be you could it? Nah didn't think so 

Anyway I am really am done now and honestly I haven't enjoyed my experience on this forum at all, but I am very happy in the knowledge that I am right in what I have said and you are wrong in how your treat members (that is crystal clear and be proven period). And even more importantly I FINALLY have the information I have been waiting for, so thanks to that one member and therefore I can now use that information to provide better for my animal! 

And with that I say goodbye


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

jtaylortech3 said:


> You sad, sad person! You clearly have nothing better to do than to search through particular posts and use your famous "quotes", I could easily do the same but difference between me and you is I actually have a life and aren't that sad!
> 
> Guess your always right and all your little virtual friends on here.....clearly the sun shines out of your ass! Oh wait but there are hundreds of complaints of EXACTLY what I have been saying and complaining about! I could literally write a book worth of links to threads with complaints (but unlike you I am not that sad) but anyone can see it within a quick search and see for themselves!
> 
> ...



lmfao that thread was started long before I even joined the forums btw...check facts.


Why am I getting the odd impression that this was a troll all along.....


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

nicnet said:


> yeah.


AM i reading this right a thermostat to dim/change the heat of a light lol

Thats what a dimmer stat is for you dont usee a thermostat im sure he has already been answered but refuses to aknowledge he has to pay for something


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

jtaylortech3 said:


> This is my last post period but for the record I listened to the advice given but what I don't respect is people being rude to me and not answering the questions I asked for, its completely ridiculous.
> Make friends on here? Are you actually serious, I couldn't care less about making friends on a virtual forum lol, I have enough friends in the real world thanks .
> As I stated many times now, I simply wanted my questions answered without all this crap that came with it! And you can say what you want but people on here don't know it all, they are just that stuck up that they can't see anything else. Its one thing if you are experienced in different things such as breeding, feeding etc but when you just prefer to use certain equipment/tubing etc, it doesn't mean that is right and to suggest anything else is so arrogant its unbelievable! There is plenty of different manufactures out there and if you "elite members" are seriously that arrogant to only suggest "what you want to suggest" but not show all the options then that really does show what type of people you really are!
> 
> ...


Have fun!, bad experience or not you have not exactly made it easy for yourself lol, you need to remember we have got to put up with half wits almost every day, claiming that we are talking crap and its the guy in asda who actually knows best, and yeah 2ft for even a baby isn't good enough cannot get the right temps, but as you said you are upgrading so good job.


Now, back to the top, follow what woodrot said, it does not mean 'physically' feed that many times(you can if you got time mind you) but try and work out how much your dragon will eat in a day and split it up that way, and yeah as many pray items as you can.

Now, think i got lost mid thread was the issue her only eating every other day, or you only feeding every other day, if its the first how much does she eat on that one day off, if its a binge try and space it out.

that being said, double check temps, getting cold and a slight drop to the room temp may have messed the inside temps up so she wont be able to digest it as fast.

ok, im rambling now(too early) goodluck! and please someone do correct me lmao


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

If we can bring this back on track, because a certain person clearly isn't going to listen anyway, how many times a day should a juvenile be fed? I usually do it once, but yesterday I also gave her more on the tongs before putting more locusts in and left them. When her lights went off there were loads left


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Tyzer said:


> AM i reading this right a thermostat to dim/change the heat of a light lol
> 
> Thats what a dimmer stat is for you dont usee a thermostat im sure he has already been answered but refuses to aknowledge he has to pay for something



A dimmer stat IS a thermostat ;p. Stat stands for thermostat.: victory:


----------



## Ardee (Sep 23, 2013)

*Feeding my beardie*

Hi,
I have been reading the thread with interest. I have a 6 month female beardie (Ruby Roo). We have had her a week now. We too were told to offer her live food every other day, but reading on here I have been offering it to her 3-4 times a day. Sometimes she will only take a couple of locusts, other times she will take 6 or 7. She also loves roaches & gobbles these when offered these. While on the topic of feeding, we were also told to sprinkle nutrobal on the hoppers a couple of times a week. Is this correct? She is quite good at telling us when she's hungry, she comes to the glass, stares at us & pokes her tongue out. Most days I am at home to feed her like this, but 2 days a week she's on her own. Will she be ok? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Ardee said:


> Hi,
> I have been reading the thread with interest. I have a 6 month female beardie (Ruby Roo). We have had her a week now. We too were told to offer her live food every other day, but reading on here I have been offering it to her 3-4 times a day. Sometimes she will only take a couple of locusts, other times she will take 6 or 7. She also loves roaches & gobbles these when offered these. While on the topic of feeding, we were also told to sprinkle nutrobal on the hoppers a couple of times a week. Is this correct? She is quite good at telling us when she's hungry, she comes to the glass, stares at us & pokes her tongue out. Most days I am at home to feed her like this, but 2 days a week she's on her own. Will she be ok? Thank you for any advice.


Never personally had a beardie that's less than an adult in age so I can't give you solid advice but I'm fairly confident that they only need feeding once a day, just offering both a mix of insects and greens/veg/fruit (or they grow up into naughty fussy beardies I've heard) 

The vet down with us (really clued up guy, 25 years exp) said that we should only feed bugs like every 3-4 days (salad on the others and an occasional fasting day every now and again). 

It mimics their life in the wild best and he's really sad from seeing beardies dying so young from liver failer due to being over weight from being fed too much bugs as adults. 

But yea you sounds like your doing ok from as far as I could tell. 

One way we keep on track of our feeding is "monthly weigh-ins" we get a electric scales and keep a plate aside just for this, place the plate with a piece of tissue over it and Dran (and Olwen did) gets weighed once a month and we record the data to make sure they are doing ok


----------



## Ardee (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Rach and Io,
Thank you for your advice. She has a variety of veg & fruit daily, in fact due to the heat in her viv I change it a couple of times a day. She is offered a variety of live foods. Thanks for the tip of weighing her, it's a really good idea. She has her own bits, so a plate will be added.
Again, thank you.


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Ardee said:


> Hi Rach and Io,
> Thank you for your advice. She has a variety of veg & fruit daily, in fact due to the heat in her viv I change it a couple of times a day. She is offered a variety of live foods. Thanks for the tip of weighing her, it's a really good idea. She has her own bits, so a plate will be added.
> Again, thank you.


Awesome, sounds like your in good order and she's in safe, good hands 

No problem, happy to share some advice! :2thumb:


----------

